# Ram zu knapp 3/4 voll



## senor.b (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir einen Server nach dem Tutorial "The perfect Server - Debian Squeeze" eingerichtet. Alles hat soweit geklappt. Anschließend habe ich noch Ruby installiert, als Web-Server läuft Apache2. Jetzt habe ich mir mal die Ram-Auslastung angesehen und von 2GB werden jetzt knapp 1400MB verwendet. Das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht normal sein.

Wie kann ich jetzt feststellen, welche Dienste genau laufen, damit ich unnötige ggf. deaktivieren kann? Mit netstat -tap komme ich hier nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Burge (12. Juli 2012)

Help! Linux ate my RAM!


----------



## senor.b (12. Juli 2012)

Das erklärt natürlich Einiges. Danke für den Link.


----------

